# Im with the cool girls!



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy and the girls


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I really really like Buddy's colouring! Cool girls! 

Karen x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think he's looking for the cool boys lol.... just the accessory that every cool girl needs a Buddy x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous Buddy accompanied by some equally gorgeous girls


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Like I say .. you have to be cool to own a Cockapoo  

The girls are so cool with Buddy ha ha ha ......

Lovely pic .... xxx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Donna What cool girls! Lovely pic,is that your daughter holding Buddy? She is very pretty and of course ultra cool! Buddy is Lush x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Buddys looking gorgeous  x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

pixie said:


> Donna What cool girls! Lovely pic,is that your daughter holding Buddy? She is very pretty and of course ultra cool! Buddy is Lush x


Yea they loved walking around with him ,almost as much as my husband who got lots of attention!!!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

DONNA said:


> Yea they loved walking around with him ,almost as much as my husband who got lots of attention!!!!


Even my non-doggy type husband enjoys the attention of walking with Teddy. Great what cockapoos can do, eh?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Lovely pic!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

The Girls are practically famous now .. being on this cool forum ...

Tell them that.. it will make them laugh


----------

